# cure



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2011)

Can I add new bud to my dried bud? I hang till it feels dry on the outside, 2-4 days, then jar it and burp and all that. Can it all go together if I continue to do that? It is all the same variety, same grow just different harvest times.

Thank you.:ciao::beatnik::joint4::bongin::smoke1::heart::yay:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes if I let buds get to dry I will add fresh buds to help remoisturize the dry buds just watch it close


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 15, 2011)

yep like ozzy said, great to add a bit of fresh in to help rejuvenate some buds!


----------

